# Lots of baby rats in Virginia needing homes



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello! I rescued 2 female rats who were both pregnant. One had 8 babies 5 weeks ago, and 1 just had babies 2 days ago. I am trying to find as many homes for them all as I can. The older ones are about ready to go, and they are a wide variety of patterns and colors...beige, agouti and gray, hooded, self and berkshire. The newborns wont be ready for over a month, but i thought i would start looking now. I will post on here when their colors start showing. There are 12 of them! 

I am willing to meet you half way, if you don't live very close!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is a new photo of the newborns, birthday- April 3rd. They are now 1 week old, and super cute!!


----------



## gourdrats (Mar 9, 2012)

I messaged ya!  very interested!


----------



## Maddybelle (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you have pics of the older ones?


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Yes, if you click on my signature, the available rats are listed on the page, titled "Available." Thank you!


----------

